# Samsung Galaxy S II Jelly Bean Update



## PAN1X (7. März 2013)

Seit heute, zumindest habe ich es heute entdeckt, ist das Jelly Bean-Update für freie Geräte des Modells Samsung Galaxy S II verfügbar. Das Update wird nicht über die OTA-Funktion verteilt. Ihr braucht dazu die aktuellste Version von Samsung Kies. 

Nachdem ich das Gerät angeschlossen habe wurde es sofort erkannt und eine neue Firmware-Version gefunden. Wie das ganze für Geräte vom Typ I9100G/P/T aussieht, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Subjektiv kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen, dass das Gerät sich sehr viel flüssiger bedienen lässt. Davor hatte ich zwar schon das ein oder andere JB-ROM drauf, allerdings waren diese meiner Meinung nach nicht so flüssig zu bedienen. Die Apps laden im Vergleich zu vorher auch wesentlich schneller und das Scrollen auf Webseiten ist ein Traum. Zumindest im Dolphin-Browser. Den integrierten Webkit-Browser habe ich noch nie verwendet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Quelle: Keine, Eigenrecherche
Relevante Links: http://www.android.com/about/jelly-bean/


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (8. März 2013)

Bin ich der einzige, der seit dem Update mit Akkuproblemen zu kämpfen hat? Google-Now, Google-Ortungsdienste und Fast Dormancy sind deaktiviert, trotzdem kann man dem Ladestand beim Fallen zusehen!  Ansonsten macht das Update aber echt das Benutzen des Handys deutlich komfortabler und alles ist auf einmal so flüssig.


----------



## doceddy (8. März 2013)

Vielleicht hilft es das Handy auf Werkszustand zurückzusetzen. Hat bei meinem LG nach dem Update auch geholfen


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (8. März 2013)

@ doceddy:

Ja, hoffentlich! Bin gerade dabei, schön wär's! 

EDIT: Das bringt leider nicht so viel, das Problem ist der Media Scanner... Falls jemand das selbe Problem haben sollte, einfach mal bei XDA schauen!


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2013)

Nice 
Wird gleich mal nach ner Custom ROM gesucht^^


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. März 2013)

ich darf nochmal warten als base kunde


----------



## Pas89 (8. März 2013)

Hab Jelly Bean seit ein paar Wochen auf meinem Note 1, ist echt angenehm flott und die neuen Funktionen sind auch nicht übel. Weiß zwar nicht wofür ich Multiwindow brauche, aber es ist jedenfalls da.


----------



## Luebke82 (8. März 2013)

Bei mir kam das Update aber doch über OTA. Brauchte kein Kies dazu.
Gefällt mir bis jetzt gut das Update bloß der Akku scheint schneller leer gesaugt zu werden.


----------



## almfeg (8. März 2013)

bekam das update für mein S2 (9100g) vor knapp 3 wochen ebenfalls über ota.

akkuproblem hatte ich auch aber nach nem factory reset läufts wie vorher


----------



## Jackey555 (9. März 2013)

Hat das jemand mit ner CM-ROM wie Wanamlite mal verglichen? Ist das echt flüssiger? Zum Akku: Dank Dorimanx Kernel, und Wanamlite ROM und exzessivem Undervolting hält mein Akku nun mit Auto Brightness 3-4 Tage. Vorher war spätestens nach 2 Tagen Schluss. Bisher ist das die geilste Kombi, wenn jemand JB will kann ich das empfehlen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emani (9. März 2013)

ja cool....sieht schonmal gut aus...nachher mal richtig checken.....


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

Habs jetzt installiert (WanamLiteROM) und ich muss sagen, dass ich echt überrascht bin. Es läuft alles besser und um einige schneller als vorher


----------



## Jackey555 (9. März 2013)

Jap die Wanamlite Rom ist einfach geil. Gibt es aber schon ein paar Monate durch den JB leak. Welchen Kernel nutzt du?


----------



## Legacyy (10. März 2013)

Ich find die SensatioN ROM eigentlich am besten, aber da gibts kaum Updates -.-

Ich hab den aktuellen PhilZ-cwm6 _*4.87*_ am laufen. Hab soweit schon mal alle durchprobiert, doch den finde ich einfach am besten.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. März 2013)

Jap den Hazze ich ebenfalls mal, lief auch gut. Wollte nur noch etwas Akku sparen , von daher der jetzige.


----------



## eVoX (10. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob mir das nur so vorkommt aber dieses Update scheint meinen Akku zu fressen.


----------



## DaStash (11. März 2013)

Bei den DBT Handys gibt es definitiv kein OTA. Ihr habt dann andere Versionen. 

Hab mir das neue Update jetzt auch installiert aber wirklich besser als vorher ist es nicht. ICS lief bei mir schon problemlos und flüssig, da merke ich jetzt keinen Unterschied.

MfG


----------



## DAkuma (11. März 2013)

Es sollte von JB eigentlich gar keine OTA geben, zumindest war in der hinsicht von Samsung nie geplant.


----------



## cyventrion (12. März 2013)

PDA I9100XWLSD
PHONE I9100XXLS8
CSC I9100DBTLS7

Am 11.03.2013 OTA erhalten. Also werden DBT's durchaus OTA ausgeliefert !!!


----------



## DaStash (12. März 2013)

Liest man jetzt öfter, obwohl das ja angeblich wegen der Repartitionierung nicht gehen sollte.

MfG


----------



## Haxti (13. März 2013)

Die wurden scheinbar nur am Anfang geplant, wurden dann aber anscheinend durch Optimierungen obsolet. Bei meinem Freund wars auch ohne Neupartitionierung aber via Kies. Ich muss ja dank Vodafone noch n paar Wochen warten


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2013)

Also neupartitioniert wurden alle Geräte, sieht man ja an der Speicherverwaltung, wo nun weniger zur Verfügung steht. 

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. März 2013)

ich als 1 und 1 kunde werde generell in die röhre schauen -.-


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2013)

Warum, sind die Handys auch gebrandet?

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2013)

DBT Geräte werden definitiv auch über OTA versorgt! 

Repartioniert wird doch nur die Koreanische Version.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2013)

Jaja, liest man immer öfter aber halt nur in Foren. Ich frage mich nur warum die ganzen Newseiten das explizit anders dargestellt haben. 

p.s.: Mein S2 dbt, unbranded hat definitiv nur per Kies die Aktualisierung angeboten bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich kommt es auf die Seriennummer an, ist doch nicht das erste mal das die Updates in "Wellen" ausgeliefert werden. Bei ner Freundin kommts OTA, auch ungebrandet und DBT.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2013)

Mhh, das stimmt alles aber per Kies kam es ja sofort, egal welche Seriennummer.

MfG


----------



## robbe (13. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jaja, liest man immer öfter aber halt nur in Foren. Ich frage mich nur warum die ganzen Newseiten das explizit anders dargestellt haben.
> 
> MfG


 
Nennt man Copy+Paste. Ist wie vor einigen Wochen, als es die Falschmeldung mit dem deutschen Update gab. Irgendjemand hat an eine Newsseite geschrieben, er hätte das Update bekommen und schon hat sich die Sache in Windeseile verbreitet. Und das ohne einen einzigen Beweis, es hat auch absolut niemand überprüft ob an der Behauptung was dran ist. Es haben einfach alle nur abgeschrieben von der einen Seite abgeschrieben. Nachdem etliche Nutzer in den Newskommentaren drauf hingewiesen haben, wurden dann nach vielen Stunden die ersten Nachforschungen angestellt und die Seite, welche die ganze Sache ins Rollen gebracht hat, brachte dann auch als erstes eine Richtigstellung, welche wiederum alle abgeschrieben haben.
Letztendlich haben auch bei der Partitionierungssache einfach immer nur alle voneinander abgeschrieben. Und solange niemand das richtig stellt, wird sich auch weiter das Gerücht halten, das auch deutsche Geräte umpartitioniert werden.

Zum Thema OTA, ich nehm einfach mal an, das es die ersten Tage nur über Kies ging und jetzt nach und nach auch per OTA.


----------



## DAkuma (14. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jaja, liest man immer öfter aber halt nur in Foren. Ich frage mich nur warum die ganzen Newseiten das explizit anders dargestellt haben.


 
Inzwischen ist es auch OTA, allerdings fällt wie es scheint inzwischen auch die Partitionierung weg die angekündigt war. Warum kann wie immer nur spekuliert werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2013)

Nochmal, es wurde keine Partionierung angekündigt, das war nur bei der Koreanischen Version. Eine News-Seite nach der anderen haben falsche Meldungen kopiert um Klicks zu erhaschen.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Irgendwie funktioniert bei mir Kies Air seit dem Update nicht mehr. Die App selbst ist auch aus dem Programmordner verschwunden. In den Einstellungen ist es aber noch zu finden, nur irgendwie findet er mein Wlan nicht obwohl ich einen halben Meter neben dem Router sitze.
Fand ich immer sehr angenehm um Bilder auf den Rechner zu schieben. Samsung Kies auf dem Rechner zu starten versuche ich auch zu meiden weil das Programm funktioniert auch irgendwie nie. Da erkennt er das Smartphone auch nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. März 2013)

Kies air macht doch glaube dasselbe wie Airdroid oder? Versuchs mal damit ^^


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Das OS Update hat Kies Air deinstalliert, aber im Play Store gab es das noch. Nun läuft wieder alles


----------



## DarthLAX (26. März 2013)

hm...jelly bean:

ist echt net wie flüssig normale handy operationen laufen (scrollen, menüs etc.) aber eines stört mich von upgrade zu upgrade mehr - vor allem weil auch ein "zurück auf werkseinstellungen" nicht hilft:

der play-store braucht stunden (ok, minuten, trotzdem) bis er auf geht (und das wenn eine gute verbindung steht, entweder über WLAN oder direkt)

mfg LAX
ps: hab schon nen haufen sach ausprobiert der im I-Net geistert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. März 2013)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm...jelly bean:
> 
> ist echt net wie flüssig normale handy operationen laufen (scrollen, menüs etc.) aber eines stört mich von upgrade zu upgrade mehr - vor allem weil auch ein "zurück auf werkseinstellungen" nicht hilft:
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir gehts fix. Evtl liegts auch daran das ich immer manuell flashe und den Cache wipe. Aber das Problem habe ich auch bei ungerooteten Geräten nicht feststellen können!


----------



## DarthLAX (26. März 2013)

hm...ab und an komme ich mir vor als wenn ich ein "montags-gerät" hätte (freunde von mir haben auch das SGS-2 und keiner hat probleme)

mfg LAX


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2013)

Hatte ich bisher auch nicht das Problem.


----------



## krutoistudent (27. März 2013)

o_O also auf meinen s1, hab ich 4.2.2 drauf, läuft viel besser als jede samsung rom es je getan hat


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. März 2013)

krutoistudent schrieb:


> o_O also auf meinen s1, hab ich 4.2.2 drauf, läuft viel besser als jede samsung rom es je getan hat


 
Auf nem S2 kann ich dir sagen, läuft nichts besser als die JB Stock Rom! Touchwiz ist so verdammt flüssig, da hat Samsung viel wert drauf gelegt. 

Aber auch wurst, hab jetzt mein Xperia Z und gib es nichtmehr her, geiles Teil


----------

